

Where Are All the Female Web Designers? - bjhess
http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2009/11/where-are-all-the-female-web-designers/

======
Scott_MacGregor
In the article Shawn Liu says he doesn’t enjoy going to conferences and panels
where the speakers are mostly (white) men. He also asks in the article "How is
our industry’s lack of diversity affecting our ability to design for a diverse
audience?"

My response is:

1\. Our industry does not lack diversity. The federal government standards are
being met.

2\. I doubt more than a handful of users care who designs what as long as it
works well. Case in point this example video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw&feature=player_embedded)

3\. Going through all the applications looking for female web designers as
Shawn Liu says he does is sex discrimination plain and simple.

4\. Successful businesses look to hire the best person for the job without
regard to age, sex, color, etc... Preferential treatment in hiring went out
with the dinosaurs.

